# LDAP Handy Abgleich Telefonnummern

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe hier einen LDAP Server. Möchte die Kontakte dort mit einem Handy abgleichen (Nokia) Habe aber leider keine Idee. Zur Zeit benutze ich Gnocky  bzw. Xgnokii für das Editieren der Kontaktliste. Nun wäre es schön wenn man das ein wenig vereinfachen könnte.

Bekomme die Daten per LDAP ausgelesen...aber wie auf das Handy?

G. R.

----------

